# planer help



## bikeshooter (Nov 5, 2010)

I somehow damaged the bed of my planer so that it wasn't dead flat. A piece of granite cut to fit works well. The double clamp at the outfeed may not be needed due to the weight of the granite.

Cut with a diamond blade on a circular saw. Work outside 'cause there will be a lot of dust. A dust mask is also a good idea.

Granite countertop installers usually have cut-offs available.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That should work. If it's a permanent arrangement I think I would glue the granite to the bed.


----------

